# Sigelei 150w now in stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/4/15)

PRODUCT DESCRIPTION

The Sigelei 150w Box Mod features a spring loaded pin. The body of the Sigelei 150W is made out of all aluminum. The back panel has magnets so you can easily replace your batteries. A big power button as well as an up and down button. The chip is made by Yihi. Each Sigelei comes packaged with a free silicone sleeve in either black or clear.

Specification: 
Variable Wattage Operating Range: 10.0W – 150.0W
Lowest Atomizer Resistance:0.1Ω
Battery Capacity Required: 7.4V – 8.2V
2x 18650 Batteries Required

Size:
103mm x 23mm x 59mm

Features:
Visual Operating System
Variable Wattage
Low Voltage Protection
Low Resistance Protection
High Voltage Warning
Short Circuit Protection
Reverse Polarity Protection
High Temperature Warning
Use Replaceable Battery

Colours available - Black 

Get them while stocks last http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/sigelei-150w


----------

